# calgary areas to live



## uknursingcouple (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, apparently western areas of Calgary are more desireable to live in, could anyone tell me, is the east side that bad that it should be avoided? Many thanks


----------



## Orza (Jan 15, 2012)

*find a job in Calgary*

I want to work in Calgary Canada with work permit would you like help me please thank you are skilled worker carpenter


----------



## uknursingcouple (Jan 14, 2012)

Orza said:


> I want to work in Calgary Canada with work permit would you like help me please thank you are skilled worker carpenter


I know that if your skill is in demand or you have a job offer that this can make the process of getting a job offer quicker, otherwise can be as long as 2 years. Jobs are usually offered to canadian residents first. I would advise checking out job listings online to assess the demand first. GOOD LUCK


----------

